# New Essie Nail Polish Bottle Design



## Geek2 (May 3, 2016)

Essie redesigned their nail polish bottles and the new design will be available in June. Here is a picture of the new design.


----------



## George Kyricos Stamas (May 3, 2016)

I love their new design bottles. it appears it was made for improved handling of the nail polish bottles. Looks neat!


----------



## Queennie (May 3, 2016)

Am I the only one that thinks this looks, how would you say, almost tacky? Maybe it will just need some getting used to.


----------

